
China says new supersonic sub would reach San Francisco in 100 minutes - yiedyie
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/supersonic-submarine-will-travel-shanghai-san-francisco-1626454845/+barrett
======
virgilkf
What if it encounters a dolphin a net or another sub?

~~~
WayneS
bad things. This is much more practical for torpedoes. In fact you would
almost call those missiles at that point. Yup, it appears that is already a
thing:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_supercavitating_torpedo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_supercavitating_torpedoes)

